# New WCG project- Microbiome Immunity Project



## Norton (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks like we have a fresh project to add to our crunching efforts!



> Welcome to the Microbiome Immunity Project!
> Dear Volunteers,
> 
> We're thrilled to announce a large-scale, comprehensive study of the proteins within the bacteria in and all over the human body: the Microbiome Immunity Project.
> ...


https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40248

Project page at WCG:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=533

Project on the WCG forum:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/listthreads?forum=760


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 23, 2017)

Do note that RAM requirements are a bit on the high side for MIP WU's and according to the System Requirements page on WCG, the WU download size is quite large: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you for whoever is participating in this project. Interestingly this is close related to my field of research. Bless you all awesome souls for contributing.

I will get into contact with WCG host organization soon in the future. Hopefully i can get TPU members to help out my future research as well.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 24, 2017)

The WCGrid News post: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/page-7#post-3715203
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcgrid-news-and-talking-points.207154/page-7#post-3715203


----------

